# Too scared to test



## loza (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a newie here so hello to everyone.  I'm currently on my first round of clomid having been TTC for over 2 years now.  We already have a beautiful 3 year old daughter, whom we conceived naturally.  I'm on cd31 and think I o'd cd14-16 as this showed up on a persona kit.  I don't really have any pregnancy sypmtoms except for tingly breasts now and then but when I press them they are not sore.  I feel like AF is coming with cramps on and off for the last week or so, although I do vaguely remember having these with my first pregnancy.  Before the clomid I was having a long luteal phase and I am scared that is what is happening now.  I did an early test (cd25) which was BFN and am now scared to test again.  I have been on this site reading everyone's comments - it is such a great support - and finally decided to post something.  I'm in this bubble at the moment where ignorance is bliss - I keep thinking I could be pregnant and don't want to see another BFN.  Can anyone help?
Laura x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Clomid can lengthen (and shorten) your cycles so can be frustrating and cause false hope but its a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days...ie your period doesn't always arrive exactly 14 days after ovulation.  I always ovulate cd14/15 but have cycles of 30/31 days (natural cycles and were same when on clomid to boost).

Testing on cd25 would've been too early...those tests are only about 65% accurate when used before day AF is due.  Implantation happens around 5-12dpo and only once implantation complete will hcg hormone be released...if late implantation then may not be enough hcg hormone for hpt to detect.

I would test again if you're now on cd31...fingers crossed.  Testing isn't going to change the results after all - if you know what I mean !?

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## bambii9 (Jan 5, 2007)

fingers crossed for you xx
Good luck xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome to FF

I know how you feel I am in the same boat as well I an on   and really don;t want to see another BFN. But I wish you all the luck and I really hope that this month is your month!

sending you lots of       



Emma xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have you tested?


----------



## loza (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello, thanks for your advice and support.   I still haven't tested, think if AF not here tomorrow then I will have to.  If it is a BFN will have to wait for AF before can begin 2nd round of clomid anyway.  I had a 35-42 cycle before the clomid and am still nervous AF is just a long time coming... will let you know.  Emma am thinking of you in 2ww, it's horrible xxxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

Just wanted to know if you have tested yet?

Good luck
Em xx


----------



## loza (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello!  Oh my goodness I tested this morning and got BFP!!!  I still can't believe it and had to get DH to double check test.  After two years of BFNs it was such a shock.  So my first round of clomid worked, I had no symptoms except for AF cramps and tingly bbs.  We are over the moon!       
Thank you for your support, I wish you all the best of loads of baby dust too.
Loz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow!!!

I am so pleased for you, Gosh I hope I have some good news as well. You must be           

congrats!

Emma xx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Loz

Congrats and Snap-  I too got a BFP yesterday and double checked this morning.  Bugger me there was a line where I had been wishing a line to be for the last three years.  Got dreadful period like pains and have had them all week ( and lots of wind- TMI).  Could hang coat hangers of my nips (even more TMI).

Spreading love and luck to all those out there on the 2WW.

Oops back to work- cannot concentrate today!

Hogglebird (Mel)


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations mel & Loz on your bfp
good luck and fingers crossed to the rest of you ladies
love lea-anne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations Mel and Loz!!
Happy 9 months 
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

congratulations both   what a great start to 2007


----------



## bambii9 (Jan 5, 2007)

loza said:


> Hello! Oh my goodness I tested this morning and got BFP!!! I still can't believe it and had to get DH to double check test. After two years of BFNs it was such a shock. So my first round of clomid worked, I had no symptoms except for AF cramps and tingly bbs. We are over the moon!
> Thank you for your support, I wish you all the best of loads of baby dust too.
> Loz xxxxxxxxx


Loz & Mel, that is fantastic news,  on your  .

I had a wee cry when I saw this, It gives us all hope xx

Well done xx

Lynda xx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

WOW!!! Fantastic news!! 

Gives me hope that this first round of Clomid might do it fo me too!

Karen


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats to you both! Good start to a year of BFP's for the Clomid chicks!



xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations to Mel and Loz...  

take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Fab news girls - woo hoo way to go!!

  

S
xx


----------



## loza (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm so overwhelmed today thank you for all the lovely messages.  Mel congratulations too     , I can imagine just how elated you are feeling.       .
I have just had to tell a very dear friend the news.  We ended up being on exactly the same cycle, she has had ovarian drilling and been ttc for 18 months.  We are out dancing tonight and I knew she would ask if AF here or not and then guess when I don't have my usual glass of wine.  I feel so sad for her, I thought some how it might happen for us both together.  I know from experience how tough it is when friends have told me their news.  Although over the moon for them it made me feel even sadder inside.  Anyway, although I am so happy I also feel sad too, I love my friend so much.
Mel, maybe we can go through our 9 months together, it would be nice to have a buddy to hang out with.
Good luck to all of you taking clomid.  
Loads of love Loz xxx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi everybody thanks also for the kind words.  Still on another planet at the moment.  I haven't really reacted as I thought I would.  I imagined jumping for joy, but I am trying to be very restrained- still in shock I think!

Loza I know exactly what you mean.  Only seven days ago i found out my friend was pregnant with her 2nd.  So I was utterely gutted last weekend- cried buckets, went on about how life was unfair and why me!  I Know your friend will probably be feeling the same, but she loves you and she will be pleased for you. This whole process just isn't fair is it.  Great idea about going through the 9 months together.  Have sent you a pm.

Have a great weekend every one.  

Loz, Fingers crossed they keep stuck.

Love Mel


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulation Ladies on your much awaited and about bloddy time     s

Take good care of yourselves and hopefully you will bring us all luck

Mrs Hopeful xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations to you both! Been following this thread, checking in every day to see if it was BFP for you, and what do you know, 2 for the price of 1! Great news  
Good luck!
wendy
XX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats to the 2 of you        thats great news.

Good luck for next 9 months

Love Olive 22XX


----------

